# Which 22 Rifle



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Over the years, I've owned several 22 rimfire rifles. The first was a single shot, but the first one I really liked, I got when I was about 13 or so. I just don't quite remember. It was a Marlin 60 tube fed semi-auto with a beautiful walnut stock. In my late twenties I owned a Ruger 10/22 rifle, not the carbine, and it was a wonderful rifle for putting small game like rabbits and squirrels in the pot. I put a real 1" tube scope on it. 

Now, I'm going to buy a couple of 22 rifles for a grandson and granddaughter. They are 13 and 15. I'm in between those two rifles, the Marlin 60 and the Ruger 10/22. Now I know the Ruger is far more popular these days, but the Marlin actually looks better made and has that nostalgia look and feel to it. It still has a nice walnut stock, nicer than the Ruger's wood. What do you guys think who own one or both of these classics? I'm on the fence. The fact that the Ruger is $80 more expensive does have a little to do with it too. I think Ruger is over pricing their 10/22 models a bit.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Truth?
If they're just starting out, with no real shooting experience, I suggest bolt-action, single-shot rifles.

I believe that a beginner has to learn to make each shot his best.
A repeater leads a beginner to think, "Well, I've got another shot. It'll make up for this one."


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

I think you're right Steve. My Dad had a "Rabbit" 22. Not sure of the manufacturer, one of us kids has it somewhere. Short stock, short barrel and a dime sight. My Dad was a no nonsense guy when it came to hunting. When he was a lad if you didn't shoot what you shot at there was no food on the table plus there was nothing to barter with to get more bullets. We learned to shoot straight.
Mind you, conserving ammo has all gone out the window, now with our 15 shot (or more) mags. Blast away, sooner or later you will hit something. lol


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I bought my son a lever action first gun, pretty nostalgic, safe, I like the idea of loading the next round intentionally. 
Of course that is just my opinion. 
:smt1099


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I completely understand what folks are saying, but I remember my first one was a single shot. Pretty little gun, too. I got a Merit Badge at summer camp with it. None the less, I hated it. My dad and grandfather both had semi auto 22 cals. Moreover, my two younger brothers still have and shoot their Ruger 10/22 rifles which were their first firearms. I don't have my single shot. Had my first been that Marlin 60, I too probably would still have it. My father bought me a JC Higgins single shot shotgun as my first shotgun. Same thing. I got rid of it and chose a Browning Humpback at around 14 or so for my birthday. I want these two to be life long keepers, not just starters. 

They will only be used in my or their father's presence, at least while they live at home; stored in one of Mike's safes. They will have to go through the entire gamut of gun safety at our gun club range which has classes one weekend per month for minors, as well as with us constantly. Mike and I decided they will have to get a safety certificate and at least one more of several that's offered, like marksmanship. We will be carefully training and not playing machine gun with them. That said, tin can plinking can also be fun. I've thought it all over and discussed it at length with my son in law. We made a conscious decision to pass on the bolt repeater or single shot. Believe me, it came up a lot. The levers are more than I wish to pay. That leaves an autoloader. I've narrowed the short list to those two, the Marlin 60 and the Ruger 10/22 carbine. I'm on the fence and that is what I'm asking about, as much as I might appreciate other viewpoints.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

OK. Got it.

Suggested Choice: Which one is more inherently accurate?
(Our older 10/22 carbine is more minute-of-mountain than minute-of-angle.)


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> OK. Got it.
> 
> Suggested Choice: Which one is more inherently accurate?
> (Our older 10/22 carbine is more minute-of-mountain than minute-of-angle.)


Thanks Steve. Did you get my PM reply. I don't think it's working. 
[email protected]


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> OK. Got it.
> 
> Suggested Choice: Which one is more inherently accurate?
> (Our older 10/22 carbine is more minute-of-mountain than minute-of-angle.)


Oh, and my old 10/22 was somewhat the same. It never was the most accurate rifle I've owned, whereas my Marlin 60 would take the wings off a gnat at 25-50 yds.

My brother and I would take turns throwing oranges out over the small lake behind our house. We both got so good with our Daisy BB guns, we could hit those thrown oranges at least 4 out of 5 times, actually more like 9 out of 10. When there was a breeze blowing back to us, those oranges would float back and we'd check for BB holes, but you could almost always see the BB through the air. Because there used to be an old orange grove where my dad built the house, there were several old orange trees with thousands of uneaten oranges during the season. When I got the Marlin, my brother, dad and I would toss the oranges and I got so I could do as well with it. I'm nowhere close nowadays plus, these old eyes need an optic. LOL


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Craigh said:


> Thanks Steve. Did you get my PM reply. I don't think it's working.
> [email protected]


See my PM, sent tonight.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> See my PM, sent tonight.


No, I don't think it's working anymore. I got that first one and that's it.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Craigh said:


> No, I don't think it's working anymore. I got that first one and that's it.


try emptying your old pm 's, you're allowed only so many,,,if that's the cause


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Craigh, I'd go with the Ruger 10/22. There are a lot of aftermarket parts available, which means the guns can grow with the youngsters, or be personalized with a pink/camo stock, or set up for extreme accuracy with a heavy target barrel, target trigger and a fancy new laminated wood stock (1 or 2 screws on the stock and 2 on the barrel block, 2 pins for the trigger, and you're all set), or perhaps just made more compact for storage with a folding stock. The options seem endless; run a Google search for "custom 10/22" and click the Images tab to see photos of the creations some folks have put together.

The Marlins are decent performers (perhaps even better, out-of-the-box?), but there is very little available in aftermarket options compared to the 10/22 (you can even get factory upgrades from Ruger, like stocks and drop-in target-trigger units). If you want the kids to stay interested in shooting and the guns to be able to grow/expand with the owners' interests, then the Ruger is a better choice, in my opinion.

I guess the best thing I can say is I've owned a LOT of .22 rifles over the years, good and bad, but I haven't been without a 10/22 since I bought my first one 35+ years ago. Right now, there's more than one in my safe, including a Takedown model, a "plinker" with a side-folding stock and long mag, and a heavy-barrel target version. Lots of fun!


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

I have the Marlin 60 and a Savage Mark II. Both fitted with Tech Sights. The factory sights are not that good for my eyesight with my multi prescription glasses.

The Savage is dead accurate with the Tech sights. The 60 is almost as good. 

If it was me buying for my grandsons, I would first choose the bolt action Mark II. Never too young to learn a bolt action! Keeping the target in sight while cycling the next round is a skill that once mastered, will assist the shooter when they operate a semi-auto like the 60 or 10/22.

Bob


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I think there is a single shot 22 called the Chipmunk. It's for kids just learning. Also I would get the Ruger 10/22 when they are ready. I have worked on too many Marlin 60's with feed ramp problems to last a long time! jmho

Also Never a Savage, Ever! jmho fwiw


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I once had a Marlin Model 60 (thought it was a model 59) back in the late 1960's. Great little .22LR rifle and very light. Later I got a Ruger 10/22, I think in 1972, and I still have that one. Before I bought the Ruger, I had a Mossberg 340K which was a bolt action rifle with a magazine that allowed you to chamber shorts, longs, and long rifle. I put a 4-power scope on it. The longest shot I ever made with a .22 rifle was with that rifle. It was on a farm where the owner asked me and a friend to shoot some of the large birds he had which were eating up his crop seeds that he planted. I hit one in the head at 180 yards. Almost as far as the longest shot I ever took with a handgun.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

SouthernBoy said:


> I hit one in the head at 180 yards. Almost as far as the longest shot I ever took with a handgun.


Now that's some shooting with a 22 or a handgun. And, to think I was proud of my taking a wild pig through the spine at 125 yards with a 4 inch barreled Model 65 Smith and Wesson 357 Magnum 125 grn. flatpoint. It did have a Bomar upper rib and open sights. Also, and admittedly to brag a bit, I did it one handed in a Bullseye type stance. The front sight more than covered that entire pig, so obviously, there was some luck involved, but as my brother said at the time, there had to be some skill to get it close enough for luck to have an effect. I liked that.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Like you, the Marlin Model 60 was my first .22 after going through years of using the old single shot bolt action that my dad squirrel hunted with, during the Depression. It was a great shooter, like all of the the pre-Remington Marlins (Remlins) and with a 1-6x Weaver scope, no small game was very safe out to about 75 yards.

But, the 10-22 is what most of the kids love, these days. When they first came out, I could shoot circles around most of those who had the Ruger. But they have stayed around and gotten better, supposedly, and there's no question that the aftermarket stuff for them make them a sensible choice. I acquired an old Remington Speedmaster a few years ago that is as accurate as the old Model 60 was, but it was a much more expensive rifle. I think they still make them, but they are still expensive.

I would probably go with the Ruger, for my grand kids.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Craigh said:


> Now that's some shooting with a 22 or a handgun. And, to think I was proud of my taking a wild pig through the spine at 125 yards with a 4 inch barreled Model 65 Smith and Wesson 357 Magnum 125 grn. flatpoint. It did have a Bomar upper rib and open sights. Also, and admittedly to brag a bit, I did it one handed in a Bullseye type stance. The front sight more than covered that entire pig, so obviously, there was some luck involved, but as my brother said at the time, there had to be some skill to get it close enough for luck to have an effect. I liked that.


The longest shot I have ever taken with a handgun was 200 meters (that's 656 feet). It was at a local rod and gun club back in the early part of the 80's on their metallic silhouette range. The target was a hanging hog. Hit it on my second attempt. I was using my Ruger Super Blackhawk and shooting handloads from a rest and open sights. I figured that was it... I'm ending it here before I mess things up.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Should mention that the longest shot I ever heard or read about with a handgun with open sights was 600 yards. It was with a Smith and Wesson Model 29, 8 3/8" barrel at a mule deer. The shooter took his first four shots as walkin's then hit the animal with shots five and six. Elmer Keith was the shooter who is largely responsible for the venerable 44.Magnum.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I have a Marlin 795 which is basically a model 60 with a 10 shot magazine instead of tube fed. Also the barrel is 18" instead of 19" on the 60. I love it. Very accurate & reliable. I was on the fence which one to get & saw a 795 at Bass Pro & couldn't go home without it. But if you want a wood stock only the 60 has it. 795 stock is synthetic. I put a nice scope on it & also bought Tech Sights for it which I haven't tried yet. Also put on a DIPInc. aluminum trigger & trigger guard. Made for the Model 60 also. Free-floated the barrel with sandpaper but not sure that made any difference. So accurate it's almost boring at 25 yards but that's all my local range has. There's a 50-100 yard range further away I haven't had time to visit but planning on it when it warms up. My 795 was $169 but I've seen them for $150 online. I started out with a bolt action single shot .22 in the 60s. Was my dad's who inherited it from his dad. Learned to shoot quite well with it using iron sights. I've never tried a Ruger 10/22 but heard good things about them.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

My first 22 was a Glenfield 9 shot semi. Later Marlin Bolt actions filled the billet in both 22 and 22WMR.

What I have learned over the years.... take it for what its worth:

A boy with a semi-22 is in nirvana ripping bricks of 22s off at the junk yard [or the old farm dump].

DO not buy a tube fed rifle for a beginner. Box Magazine only. 
{yea, that means nix on the lever/pump actions, but I have found rounds in "unloaded" tube fed guns too many times}

Rugers are the best for the money. 10/22, 77/22, American Rifle
A nice older Marlin can be often be found used for very cheap. Just remember- most likely what you see is what you get.

But if investing, get a CZ. Either 452, 455, or the semis. The quality, accuracy is worth it.
Finding them seems to be the only problem.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

CW said:


> ...DO not buy a tube fed rifle for a beginner. Box Magazine only...I have found rounds in "unloaded" tube fed guns too many times...


I very strongly agree.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I really like the Ruger 10/22 for a 1st rifle... I bought one last year for my son and he loves it.














I'm planning on putting the barreled action into a Magpul X22 stock (being delivered today) so I can better adjust the length of pull & cheek riser so he can move onto optics and scopes. I'll post update pics when done. Here is the updated stock that's coming in...







He picked the color.







Wow, totally changes the rifle... for the better. The X22 is a beautiful, we'll made upgrade stock for the Ruger 10/22... it can be adjusted to my son as he grows.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Put a proper scope on it today... heading to the range with my boy this Sunday.







I am very pleased with his growing interest in going to the range with his Dad. His firearm safety is impressive for his age... he is very careful and I've had no issues so far.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

@TAPnRACK Very cool, my friend. I'm sure he'll love it. I do too.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Craig....

Had a great day at the range today... little chilly, but we really wanted to try the new scope out and zero it. One of the RSO's gave my son a yellow balloon with a smiley face to staple to out target... he hit on the 1st shot! Very proud of my boy and he continues to exhibit safe range behavior.









Learned a LOT about .22lr ammo today too from the senior members of the club... I'm totally new to .22lr and I apparently have a lot to learn about rim fire ammo.







Lotta wind today which was problematic, but I bought high velocity ammo (Winchester Super X 42gr) instead of regular velocity 40gr... the old timers said my son's groups would shrink dramatically using target ammo with a lower velocity (around 1K fps). I think he did pretty good for learning to shoot AND it was his first time on a magnified scope... plus I know he was freezing, but loved his range time with Daddy.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Good shooting. Good work. Good fun.
Get him to puncture every smiley face he finds!


----------

